# Night Hunting



## grant31695 (Jan 20, 2011)

What is the best type of night vision or thermal scope to put on an ar 15 For a reasonable price for hunting hogs at night?


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 20, 2011)

What's your budget?


----------



## sniper1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I wouldn't even think about thermal unless you have at least $10,000... I think that is the cheapest I have seen for the scope and about $5000 for the monocular... Night vision is anywhere from $500 for decent to $5000.  I went with these 2 cheaper options. I have killed a many with the ND3 that is mounted on my .270 and I just got the Sniper hog light (destroyer)for my AR15 and will be trying it out soon..
http://www.lasergenetics.com/nd3-laser-designator.aspx
http://www.sniperhawglights.com/thedestroyer.htm


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Laser Genetics*

If you decide to you with any of the laser genetics laser let me know i can get them at cost i can help you out.


----------



## grant31695 (Jan 24, 2011)

a thermal scope is probobly gonna be out of my budget but whats the best night vision scope that has good visibility and can be pretty long range.


----------



## sniper1 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.opticsplanet.net/atn-night-vision-nvg-7-gen-3-sela.html


----------



## molly (Jan 25, 2011)

grant31695 said:


> a thermal scope is probobly gonna be out of my budget but whats the best night vision scope that has good visibility and can be pretty long range.


  For the money...Luna Optics with a lazer IR light.....can`t beat it   4 power Gen 2+


----------



## bigbird1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Safety should be the first concern when considering a night vision scope, don't buy a scope that is only effective at a 200 yards when your round can travel a few 1000 yards down range. Most good quality Gen 3s and high quality Gen 2s will keep you safe. I wouldn't buy anything that didn't come with a tube data sheet. Not trying to knock any lower grade scopes but with all the ag fields we have around here the last thing anybody needs is a person or vehicle setting in a field that you can't see with a lower quality scope.


----------



## BonaireBuzz (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone here actually used the Laser Genetics?  I'm a little skeptical based on the price, but if it works, man, that would be a sweet deal for the money...


----------



## sniper1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have the ND# from laser genetics on my .270 and it works great...the only problem I had was using it in cold weather but I see that they have fixed the problem with a cold weather version...I have a 3x9x40 and it lights that scope up!!!!  The ND3 has sealed the fate of multiple hogs so far and will continue to do so


----------



## txsteele (Jan 26, 2011)

BonaireBuzz said:


> Has anyone here actually used the Laser Genetics?  I'm a little skeptical based on the price, but if it works, man, that would be a sweet deal for the money...



Man...becareful with the NG3's. They don't work when it gets cold and although they reach out a good ways, you can't tell what part of the animal you are looking at when the beam is "dailed in tight". Once you start opening the beam to get more of the animal illuminated the beam starts washing out.  

Here is a much better option for much less.....
http://www.elusivewildlife.com/index.php?section=1

More specifically....
http://www.elusivewildlife.com/products.htm?section=22&p=productsList&iCategory=6

I've got one for my bow and one for my AR15


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 26, 2011)

txsteele said:


> Man...becareful with the NG3's. They don't work when it gets cold and although they reach out a good ways, you can't tell what part of the animal you are looking at when the beam is "dailed in tight". Once you start opening the beam to get more of the animal illuminated the beam starts washing out.
> 
> Here is a much better option for much less.....
> http://www.elusivewildlife.com/index.php?section=1
> ...


 
I see you live about 25 miles from elusive wildlife.  Do you work for them?


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 26, 2011)

grant31695 said:


> What is the best type of night vision or thermal scope to put on an ar 15 For a reasonable price for hunting hogs at night?



Similar question, except I'm looking for a good pair of night vision binoculars, something that will see IR.


----------



## txsteele (Jan 26, 2011)

tsknmcn said:


> I see you live about 25 miles from elusive wildlife.  Do you work for them?



It more like 60 miles I don't work for them but in full disclosure, he is a friend. We are on the same deer lease so he gave us all some lights to use. Having said that, I wasn't kidding about what I said. He sells the NG3 as well. I have helped him at some weekend hunting shows 'cause he gets swamped when it's just him and wife working the booth. We tinker around with the NG3 and kinda give side by side demonstrations and the people are always surprised. I end the discussion by saying, "but he will still sell you the NG3 if you want it".


----------



## txsteele (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's a YouTube video to give you an idea....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34H0xC_tkXE


----------



## sniper1 (Jan 26, 2011)

ND3 looks better than that... it has a perfect circle of light...   I was hunting with my niece and we stalked up to a field with 0 moon.  I looked through my scope and spotted a hog 75 yrds away... My niece said, "hey, there is a pig right there" before I even said anything.  she spotted that hog with the naked eye...that was cool


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Feb 4, 2011)

*Legal Lights ?*



txsteele said:


> Man...becareful with the NG3's. They don't work when it gets cold and although they reach out a good ways, you can't tell what part of the animal you are looking at when the beam is "dailed in tight". Once you start opening the beam to get more of the animal illuminated the beam starts washing out.
> 
> Here is a much better option for much less.....
> http://www.elusivewildlife.com/index.php?section=1
> ...


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 4, 2011)

Hunt&Fish said:


> txsteele said:
> 
> 
> > Is it legal to hunt with a ND-3 or any other light fastened to your rifle ? I'm not talking about hunting with a permit that allows baiting, hunting from a vehicle ,etc.
> ...


----------

